
Google rebrands all its payment solutions as “Google Pay” - sz4kerto
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/google-rebrands-all-its-payment-solutions-as-google-pay/
======
slitaz
Google Play and Google Pay.

The Google Pay logo says Gee-play. It should not be shortened to G.

